# Collar VS Harness



## HI_ (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi, guys i was wonder what do you guys put on your puppy or dog. Do you guys put a collar or a harness leave the answer below.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/equipment-how-use-where-find/144682-harness-vs-collar.html


this post is pretty much asking the same question.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Martingale/slip collar when we go to vet or out of yard but when home just regular buckle collar and that is just so she has ID tags on her at all times. I used to use harnesses for my non gsds puppies for control. I don't need a harness for my GSD puppy though.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I like harnesses for puppies, or the front attach type if it's an older puppy or a dog who pulls. I use a collar or Halti for Bianca.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

There was a subject on this..

But I use collars, more control over the dog/head if need be..


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

For puppies under 6 months old, I like to use a harness.

For puppies between 6 months to a year I like the buckle collars and for older puppies I perfer the Martingale.

I think a harness puts less stress on their joints/muscles at that age, usually they are constantly pulling this young.


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

My boy is almost 4 months old. He has a collar and is doing very well with it. I've used a harness in the past and that worked well, too.


----------



## King&Skylar (Jun 3, 2010)

skylar is 5 1/2 months old, I use a buckle collar for everyday walks, and training- and a harness for longer hikes, she doesn't walk any different with one over the other, she never pulls. i just like the look of the harness on her


----------



## Akk578 (Sep 30, 2010)

Bandit is on a harness. I have a harness on him because I feel there is less strangulation hazard there.


----------



## heatherr (Jun 5, 2010)

Front Clip harness for long walks. 

Whitman is about 90% now at loosh leash walking on his flat collar, but I like having more control when "OMG SQUIRREL!" or something else pops up and he gets to be a little much.


----------



## raybeez (Oct 16, 2010)

Buckle collar for pups - especially if their ears are not up. NO choke collars until the ears are up. Training collar for training, otherwise a fursaver or buckle collar.

A harness is what sled dogs wear....and they're taught to pull into the harness. So if you want your dog to pull, have him/her wear a harness.


----------



## vicky2200 (Oct 29, 2010)

Until I got my Alaskan husky I always just used a collar. I never quite understood why I would need a harness. However, the harness is helpful with the husky. It doesnt prevent or improve pulling, but since she is soo strong and pulls so much the collar was uncomfortable for her-- but didnt stop her from pulling. The harness also has another benefit- I leave it on her all the time and when she is trying to get out the door, or jump on a visitor, or even just when she is the way, I can grab the harness and conviently move her much easier than using just a collar, and much safer. However, my other dogs would have no need for a harness, as they are well behaved.


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

Use both so your dog is OK with either one. I do search & rescue and was initially shocked at all of the dogs/dog owners who never used a harness, and then their dog was having a very difficult time adjusting. We've used all sorts of harnesses; just about every style that goes on this way and that way. We don't use them much anymore for walks or runs, but if and when we do, they have no problem putting their heads through the holes or whatever.


----------

